# blueprints for cat mill or jenny



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

hello there all i have been looking into building a jenny for some time now but i dont quite know how to go about tho. I was wondering if anyone kad any design sketches or anything like that so i can have a good idea i know what to do but im having a difficult time figuring how most are getting theirs to spin freely any help would be greatly appreciated thanks texasgame.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

plus rep to anyone who helps out or gives good advice thanks guys


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

only one i know of is revolution carpet mills sells plans for a carpet mill. Revolution Carpet Mills


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

here's the only pic I can find at this point of a jenni
Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup
(it's down a bit). Diane Jessup has a really nice one. maybe a car axle with the poles welded on, down inside a bigger pole? I dunno.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

ya thanks guys that waht i was thinkin and ive seen dianes before its nice very nice ive been lookin for a car axle to use got the welder just wanted a better idea of how to get it put togther thanks guys.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think we have some good threads if you do a search on it and also look in the build it yourself part of the forum. I will see if I can track them down for you.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Look at some pictures. Its a fairly simple design. If I were to make one, I'd make one that I can take down. Last thing I want is a pain in the behind neighbor making false allegations.


----------



## bullymax (Nov 5, 2015)

We just published jenny mill blue prints here: https://bullymax.com/jenny-mill-blueprints/

If you end up using these, please post a photo of the finished product! Thanks.


----------

